# Deployment Time frame for Task Force 03-08



## Qantas69 (2 Nov 2007)

:crybabyoes anybody know what the deployment time frame for task force 03 - 08 stream 4 is ?? or will be ?? This question might have been posted allready but I could not find the answer. So if anyone has any ideas I would like to know Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2007)

See your OP s WO.  That is where the latest info will be.


----------



## Franko (2 Nov 2007)

*OPSEC*


----------

